# Zähler Schütz ersetzen



## Zimbo30 (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

möchte gerne ein Schütz (110V) ersetzen das von einer Lichtschranke angesteuert wird zwecks Stückzählung. Mit Hilfsschalterblock werden 7 Kontakte geschaltet (4 Schließer 3 Öffner). Das Schütz muss ziemlich oft gewechselt werden, da es irgendwann bei den häufigen Impulsen halt verschlissen ist. Nun meine Frage, hättet ihr Vorschläge für eine andere Lösung die auch dementsprechend günstig ist. der Schrank besteht komplett aus Klappertechnik und umrüsten wäre zu teuer und auch gar nicht zeittechnisch möglich. 

Gruss


----------



## Martin007 (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zimbo30

was ist denn bei dem Schütz defekt
Die Spule, oder schalten die Kontakte nicht mehr richtig


Martin


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Dezember 2006)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> (4 Schließer 3 Öffner). Das Schütz muss ziemlich oft gewechselt werden, da es irgendwann bei den häufigen Impulsen halt verschlissen ist.
> Gruss


Es gab da schonmal ein thread...
Da wurde nach kleinen Relais / Optokopplern gesucht.
Wenn du 24VDC schaltest, wären (evt. mehrere parallel) Optokoppler die richtige Wahl, die sind verschleißfrei.


----------



## Zimbo30 (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für eure Antwort. 110V wird geschaltet, habe auch schon an Optokoppler gedacht, gibts da welche mit mehrere Kontakte?   
Die Kontakte sind verschlissen und schalten nicht mehr. Spule zieht weiterhin an


----------



## Martin007 (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zimbo30

wenn deine Kontakte nicht mehr arbeiten, nützt dir ein Optokoppler mit mechanischen Kontakten nicht viel.
Du köntest ein Schütz mit Kontakten die mehr Leistung schalten können versuchen.

Hast du schon nach Halbleiterschützen gesucht
Diese haben keine mechanischen Kontakte mehr, sonden schalten die Last mit elektronischen Bauteilen.

Martin

PS:
Ist eigentlich an deiner Last (die von deinem Zählerschütz angesteuert wird) eine Schutzbeschaltung vorhanden


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Dezember 2006)

Martin007 schrieb:


> Hallo Zimbo30
> 
> wenn deine Kontakte nicht mehr arbeiten, nützt dir ein Optokoppler mit mechanischen Kontakten nicht viel.


Die Natur eines Optokopplers ist eigendlcih, das er keine mechanischen Kontakte hat.

Davon abgesehen, haben kleinere Hilfsrelais meistens eine größere zulässige Schalthäufigkeit als größere Schütze.


----------



## maxider1 (29 Dezember 2006)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Die Kontakte sind verschlissen und schalten nicht mehr. Spule zieht weiterhin an


 
Sind es die Kontakte an dem Schütz oder des Hilfskontaktes.
Sollten es die Kontakte am Hilfskontakt sein könnte ein 2 Schütz (Hilfsschütz) Abhilfe schaffen (keine Hilfskontakte).


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Dezember 2006)

maxider1 schrieb:


> Sind es die Kontakte an dem Schütz oder des Hilfskontaktes.
> Sollten es die Kontakte am Hilfskontakt sein könnte ein 2 Schütz (Hilfsschütz) Abhilfe schaffen (keine Hilfskontakte).


Nein, ist nicht richtig.


----------



## maxider1 (29 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Nein, ist nicht richtig.


 
warum nicht?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Dezember 2006)

maxider1 schrieb:


> warum nicht?


Die Hilfskontakte haben keine kürzere Lebensdauer als Schützkontakte.
ich weis nicht, wie du darauf kommst.


----------



## maxider1 (29 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Die Hilfskontakte haben keine kürzere Lebensdauer als Schützkontakte.
> ich weis nicht, wie du darauf kommst.


 

Leider wissen wir nicht die Last die geschalten wird.


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Dezember 2006)

Warum braucht man für's Zählen 7 Kontakte? Oder was wird denn sonst noch über das Teil geschaltet?


----------



## lefrog (30 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Warum braucht man für's Zählen 7 Kontakte? Oder was wird denn sonst noch über das Teil geschaltet?


 
Die Frage stelle ich mir gerade aber auch... nur zum Zählen kann ich mir das nicht denken...
Ich würde die ganze Beschaltung ändern und mit der Lichtschranke, die Zählen soll, direkt an einen Zähler, der die Lichtschranke verstehen kann (z.B. 24VDC). Eventuell muss dafür auch die Lichtschranke getauscht werden. So ein Zähler und eine Lichtschranke kostetn in der Regel nicht die Welt und sind bei regelmäßigem Schützaustausch schnell eingefahren. Der Vorteil währe der völlige Wegfall von mechanischen Komponenten.

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Zimbo30 (31 Dezember 2006)

Es wird nicht nur damit gezählt sondern auch verschiedene Sachen angesteurt, z.B. eine klappe wird geöffnet wenn der Zählimpuls nicht da ist.


----------



## lefrog (31 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe eben mal bei Möller im Online-Katalog geschaut, bei denen sind für die Schütze ein Schaltspiel von 5x10^6 angegeben, also 5.000.000 (Fünf-Millionen). Wenn ich nur von einer Millionen ausgehe und von 1000 Schaltungen am Tag, dann sollte das Schütz 1000 Tage halten, sagen wir mal 3 Jahre. Maximal 1000 Schaltungen dürfen in der Stunde geschehen.
Wie oft müsst Ihr das Schütz den auswechseln? Wie macht sich ein Defekt bemerkbar? Wenn Ihr verbrannte Kontakte habt, dann schau doch mal nach ob die Belastbarkeit der Kontakte ausreichend ist, und vor allem, ob damit geschaltete Schütze und Spulen eine Schutzbeschaltung haben (ich gehe mal davon aus das 110VAC geschaltet wird). 
Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären wieso ein richtig Dimensioniertes Schütz oft (auch dafür währe ein Intervall von Interesse) ausgetauscht werden muss... Welches Schütz bzw. welchen Hersteller verwendet Ihr denn?

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Zimbo30 (2 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

das Schütz momentan ist ein Telemecanique CA2DN22F5 das auch 5 Millionen Schaltspiele machen soll allerdings werden in 10 Minuten 1000 Impulse gezählt. Jetzt kann man sich hochrechnen wieviel Schaltspiele am Tag vorkommen.


----------



## MSB (2 Januar 2007)

Also dann denke ich doch das du (falls von der Belastung her möglich) auf Optokoppler oder Triacs (je nach Schaltspannung) umschwenken solltest.
Ein "Nachteil", die gibt es in der Regel nur als "Schließerfunktion".

Geben tut es die von Phönix, von Murrelektronik, von Finder ...


Mfg
Manuel


----------

